# new here



## 16200 (Jan 25, 2006)

i'm really glad i found this. i'm in college in illinois and i have always had stomach problems. last semester though they went south. now i have an increasing amount of cramping...which is the major issue. some bathroom troubles and a lot of gas and pressure. my doc put me on meds which almost gave me more problems. now she's running blood tests to rule other things out because i told her its' gotten a bit worse. i am a week before my period though and its been worse this week, and i've read a lot of the good info in the womens section that i relate to a lot. its like every post here i can relate to, and i finally don't feel bad about all the academic stuff that is starting to suffer. i get such classroom anxiety now, and i leave class constantly just to get up and walk around so i dont think about pain. just wanted to introduce myself with a little background. i'm glad to be here!!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome


----------



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

heya!hope things get better for you soon.i know all about bad meds.........the day they put me on that lactulose stuff..........i was on it for 2 weeks, going to the toilet about 10x a day + all through the night. down to about 4 hours sleep cus the cramping kept waking me up etc etc. was not nice.hope you get lots of help from the bb!


----------

